# Eden mods snapdragon



## lowierunner (1/12/22)

Hi everyone,

Pulled some old vapegear out of my vape box.
Let me introduce to you the snapdragon v1.5 in a mtl config and the dl config (see pic)
I want to put the snappie on a mech tube but now my question is what would be a good single coil mtl mech build?
Hope someone can help me.

Best regards

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Resistance (1/12/22)

lowierunner said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> Pulled some old vapegear out of my vape box.
> Let me introduce to you the snapdragon v1.5 in a mtl config and the dl config (see pic)
> ...


I'm not into fancy coils. Simple round wire 24g SS coils and sometimes 32g, but then with a much higher resistance coil above 1ohm.
@Silver, @Grand Guru, @Dela Rey Steyn , @DarthBranMuffin and @Timwis might be able to help you more

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Timwis (1/12/22)

lowierunner said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> Pulled some old vapegear out of my vape box.
> Let me introduce to you the snapdragon v1.5 in a mtl config and the dl config (see pic)
> ...


Not a massive mech user but personally whenever I check the voltage no matter what the wattage or ohm I always seem to be around 3.5v so I tend to just use the same as I would on a regulated device which will either be single round wire, fused clapton or 3-core at around 0,6ohm (either N80 or SS/N80 hybrid). However with the lower wattage of MTL with a mech you could try using N90 rather than N80 for quicker ramp up maybe in a hybrid form. Others who MTL using mechs much more often than me I'm sure would be more help and maybe @charln would be able to come up with a creation specific for your requirements.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## baksteen8168 (1/12/22)

To give a recommendation is going to be nigh on impossible as everyone has different sweet spots. For instance, I like to mtl around 0.4 on a staple clapton.

What ohm do you generally vape at? With that info @charln would most probably be able to recommend the best type of coil you could try.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Silver (1/12/22)

Hi @lowierunner 

id say go for a coil that ohms out at about 0.7 ohms. On a mech that would be producing about 22Watts, which is a good area to be in (for my taste)

I often use the VandyVape superfine MTL clapton wire in my MTL vapes
about 5 or 6 wraps would get you to 0.7 or 0.8 ohms a 2.5mm coil internal diameter.

let us know what you decide and how it turns out

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1


----------



## DarthBranMuffin (2/12/22)

@lowierunner also have a look at the following options:

@charln has a MTaLien (BVC Coils)
Kamikaze MTL Fused Clapton
White Collar MTL Fused Clapton
Coil Master Comp Wire 26G (plain but lasts very long and flavor is good)

Like @Silver said, keep it in 0.7 to 0.8 range, although 1ohm will work, the flavor and performance is better a bit lower down.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## lowierunner (2/12/22)

Thank you all for the replies, i’m going to make a build tonight around the 0,7 mark and see how that will work.

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 2


----------



## Silver (8/12/22)

lowierunner said:


> Thank you all for the replies, i’m going to make a build tonight around the 0,7 mark and see how that will work.



how did that build go @lowierunner ?


----------



## lowierunner (8/12/22)

Silver said:


> how did that build go @lowierunner ?


To be completely honest with you: can’t get in the whole mech thing again. Strange because around 2015 i almost only used mech mods. Can’t seem te get a build i like. I think i’m spoiled with my dicodes mods and using temp controle etc. 
I like a bit warmer vape had 4 builds in my mech that where to cold the moment i put it on my dani 25 and up the wattage and it comes to life. I’ll keep it easier and stay with my wattage mods i guess  
So looking for a nice small squonk mod with a chip haha.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver (8/12/22)

lowierunner said:


> To be completely honest with you: can’t get in the whole mech thing again. Strange because around 2015 i almost only used mech mods. Can’t seem te get a build i like. I think i’m spoiled with my dicodes mods and using temp controle etc.
> I like a bit warmer vape had 4 builds in my mech that where to cold the moment i put it on my dani 25 and up the wattage and it comes to life. I’ll keep it easier and stay with my wattage mods i guess
> So looking for a nice small squonk mod with a chip haha.



Nothing wrong with that!
you have good mods and if you like them then why go back to mech?

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## lowierunner (8/12/22)

Silver said:


> Nothing wrong with that!
> you have good mods and if you like them then why go back to mech?


And to be honest this setup does give me that oldskool mech mod vibes. I still remember i had the first svoemesto tube mod, i loved that thing but it died  (i think it was called semovar or something like that)

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## lowierunner (8/12/22)

Ahh here it is, this review is from 2014 so that was the time i had it. Was the bees knees back in the day!

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Silver (8/12/22)

lowierunner said:


> Ahh here it is, this review is from 2014 so that was the time i had it. Was the bees knees back in the day!



That was a beast of note
Remember reading about it back in the day

Lovely to see all the old devices


----------

